# Chiptunes, anyone?



## BORTZ (May 10, 2012)

Im not sure how old this is, or if anyone here has been to this site. Its called mazemod.





Its like a little streaming website for acid, bass, and chiptunes.
I have it now playing constantly in the background of anything im doing. 

This is one of my favorites right now. 


Spoiler


----------



## pokefloote (May 10, 2012)

I never listened to this stuff before.
I do now!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 10, 2012)

my favorite hands down.



and yes, I discovered it from The Sony Vegas 8 Keygen.


----------



## Rydian (May 10, 2012)

I'll definitely be using this site.


----------



## Dter ic (May 10, 2012)

Let's all post keygen music xD (nah) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THaSf8VSxt0&feature=related

So damn catchy


----------



## Berthenk (May 10, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> my favorite hands down.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> and yes, I discovered it from The Sony Vegas 8 Keygen.



Oi, I remember that one! Love it!

Also, the IDM All Products 17.X Keygen by Core. It's got some awesome music:
[yt]b0LZ9osANbE[/yt]
Derp, video says it's for Corel software but I guess it's on other keygens by Core as well.

Then there's the PiZZADOX GTA San Andreas trainer:
[yt]tTAMZws0IF4[/yt]

Will post more when I find them!

Edit: removed tune from quote.

Another edit:
[yt]DjbZ5VltO00[/yt]


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 10, 2012)

Crysis Crack.

When I heard this I was like...dafuq..then I was like. DAFUQ 

Mario Airlines



Okay...this is NOT a keygen..but it's based on the first on I posted.

My Fellow Pirates. Please Stand for the National Anthem 



Put the Original and this togther and you get:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oWkJMsSxWk


THIS.IS.EPI-CC-CC {starts to have seizure}


----------



## BlueStar (May 10, 2012)

Love stuff like this.  Here's some more links

http://www.shoutcast.../radio/Chiptune

http://keygenjukebox.com/

And some more awesome vids



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn2n1TUvzNk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svn_PfcLj4M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvP6QnOST0g


----------

